# The Sinn 356 thread



## quantoid

Hi everyone,

I’ve noticed an uptick of interest in the 356 and given the absence of a dedicated thread, decided to go ahead and create this one. 

Feel free to contribute with questions, discussions, and wrist shots dedicated to this model as often as you like. Discussion about the larger brother, the 358, is also welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

To kick things off, here is a recent pic of mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

My latest 356, a rather unique one, limited 1/100 from The Hour Glass in Singapore... this one is on a B&R Bands Horween Chromexel antique strap.

Personally, if you can live with a sanitized chronograph with no external or internal bezel, and you have a small wrist then the SINN 356 is your watch beyond any doubt. An everyday watch that can pass as somewhat of a dress watch with the right bracelet.

No SINN collection is complete without the 356, 103 and 104 and perhaps some SINN diver that fits your wrist like the new U50... they would be the holy quadrinity of the SINN collection.


----------



## johnnybegud

Greetings from Malaysia!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kritameth

Thank you for urging me to seek out this thread, quantoid, I've been looking to reignite my love for the 356 and this thread might just be what the doctor ordered! I look forward to seeing all the pictures. Mine is very excited to say hello.











quantoid said:


> To kick things off, here is a recent pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful shot. That's the exact color NATO I was looking at, just not yet ready to take it off the H-link ?



Flighty7T34 said:


> My latest 356, a rather unique one, limited 1/100 from The Hour Glass in Singapore... this one is on a B&R Bands Horween Chromexel antique strap.
> 
> Personally, if you can live with a sanitized chronograph with no external or internal bezel, and you have a small wrist then the SINN 356 is your watch beyond any doubt. An everyday watch that can pass as somewhat of a dress watch with the right bracelet.
> 
> No SINN collection is complete without the 356, 103 and 104 and perhaps some SINN diver that fits your wrist like the new U50... they would be the holy quadrinity of the SINN collection.
> 
> View attachment 15356117


It's always a treat to see an Hour Glass 356, absolutely stunning! I had the toughest time deciding between the traditional acrylic model and this LE Hour Glass version, and to this day it's a toss up. Some days I wish I had, and other days I'm appreciative of how versatile the standard black dial is.



johnnybegud said:


> Greetings from Malaysia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hello from the US! And that's a beautiful strap, a similar color to quantoid's NATO, which I love. What brand is it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Good idea to start a thread for the Sinn 356, the watch deserves it.
The model was launched in 1996 for the Japan market with a production run of 300 pieces.
As you probably know, Sinn launches many special Japan editions of the 356 still.
Here's my Sinn 356 Isetan


----------



## heffergm

kritameth said:


> Thank you for urging me to seek out this thread, quantoid, I've been looking to reignite my love for the 356 and this thread might just be what the doctor ordered! I look forward to seeing all the pictures. Mine is very excited to say hello.
> View attachment 15361391


Can we see this from a bit further away? It looks stunning, I'm just curious how it sits against the bracelet given the 20mm lug width and lack of taper.


----------



## martin_blank

Love the 356. The dial is direct but beautiful and the case proportions are perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Good idea to start a thread for the Sinn 356, the watch deserves it.
> The model was launched in 1996 for the Japan market with a production run of 300 pieces.
> As you probably know, Sinn launches many special Japan editions of the 356 still.
> Here's my Sinn 356 Isetan
> View attachment 15361604


I completely forgot about that one, wish you hadn't remind me, now I want one again! ? Yours is hand wound right?



heffergm said:


> Can we see this from a bit further away? It looks stunning, I'm just curious how it sits against the bracelet given the 20mm lug width and lack of taper.


Happy to oblige. I really thought it didn't taper too, but having laid it flat it does look like it tapers ever so slightly from 20 to 18 mm just as the spec online says.


----------



## quantoid

kritameth said:


> Thank you for urging me to seek out this thread, quantoid, I've been looking to reignite my love for the 356 and this thread might just be what the doctor ordered! I look forward to seeing all the pictures. Mine is very excited to say hello.
> View attachment 15361391
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful shot. That's the exact color NATO I was looking at, just not yet ready to take it off the H-link
> 
> It's always a treat to see an Hour Glass 356, absolutely stunning! I had the toughest time deciding between the traditional acrylic model and this LE Hour Glass version, and to this day it's a toss up. Some days I wish I had, and other days I'm appreciative of how versatile the standard black dial is.
> 
> Hello from the US! And that's a beautiful strap, a similar color to quantoid's NATO, which I love. What brand is it, if you don't mind me asking?


Glad you posted! The 356 doesn't get much love around here because it doesn't have all the cool Sinn technology. Why it does have though is that vintage aesthetic and great form. Keep posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

martin_blank said:


> Love the 356. The dial is direct but beautiful and the case proportions are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and the case is just perfect for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Always said this is one of the best looking chronos in my eyes the only one I would buy. would this work well on a 6.5 inch wrist? is the thickness an issue? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

Mr Auto said:


> Always said this is one of the best looking chronos in my eyes the only one I would buy. would this work well on a 6.5 inch wrist? is the thickness an issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I think this is probably one of the smallest chronos out there so it should be perfect for your wrist size. It's somewhat similar in dimensions to the Seagull 1963, perhaps 1-2mm taller.

Here is a side profile pic (bear in mind mine has a display case back so it's 1mm taller than the case back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

quantoid said:


> I think this is probably one of the smallest chronos out there so it should be perfect for your wrist size. It's somewhat similar in dimensions to the Seagull 1963, perhaps 1-2mm taller.
> 
> Here is a side profile pic (bear in mind mine has a display case back so it's 1mm taller than the case back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the info mate appreciated

recently purchased a 1963 and after being a little skeptical about the thickness beforehand realised it wears absolutely fine.

The Sinn UK AD lives 5 minutes away from me so when things ease up I'll be paying him a visit to try on one.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Hi 356 owners!



Mr Auto said:


> Always said this is one of the best looking chronos in my eyes the only one I would buy. would this work well on a 6.5 inch wrist? is the thickness an issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have a 6.5" wrist and here's my 356 with a vintage rustic dial and red accent (The Hour Glass LE).










Here's showing the thickness.












heffergm said:


> Can we see this from a bit further away? It looks stunning, I'm just curious how it sits against the bracelet given the 20mm lug width and lack of taper.


The bracelet feels comfortable with a slight taper.


----------



## johnnybegud

kritameth said:


> Hello from the US! And that's a beautiful strap, a similar color to quantoid's NATO, which I love. What brand is it, if you don't mind me asking?


I took the strap directly from my Seiko SPB123. Wears great, but I feel the shiny clasps does not match the finishing of the case.

Here's a picture from another angle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

kritameth said:


> I completely forgot about that one, wish you hadn't remind me, now I want one again! ? Yours is hand wound right?


sorry 
this Isetan is from 2016 as far as I know and has a Selitta 500 automatic movement.
Didn't Sinn change from Valjoux to Selitta in 1996?

I got a tip via Malaysia and found mine in a galaxy far far away from here....
Looking for a Sinn 356 Isetan


----------



## kritameth

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> sorry
> this Isetan is from 2016 as far as I know and has a Selitta 500 automatic movement.
> Didn't Sinn change from Valjoux to Selitta in 1996?
> 
> I got a tip via Malaysia and found mine in a galaxy far far away from here....
> Looking for a Sinn 356 Isetan
> 
> View attachment 15362562


Very cool! Love the no day-date and no running second look. And my bad, had it confused with a different Japan LE 356 with a 7760 (still with a screw-down crown) that I saw a video of a while back. Now that I think about it, that one looked very similar to the regular 356 with only minor differences, like an odd 'Swiss Made' dial. If anyone knows about this I'd love to hear more.

Picture from u/Soho_riots on Reddit.


----------



## quantoid

kritameth said:


> Very cool! Love the no day-date and no running second look. And my bad, had it confused with a different Japan LE 356 with a 7760 (still with a screw-down crown) that I saw a video of a while back. Now that I think about it, that one looked very similar to the regular 356 with only minor differences, like an odd 'Swiss Made' dial. If anyone knows about this I'd love to hear more.
> 
> Picture from u/Soho_riots on Reddit.
> View attachment 15362612


Interesting. I'd never seen a Swiss Made Sinn dial before (or maybe I never paid attention). I believe at some point Sinns had "Made in Germany" on the dial, or maybe that's still a thing on some models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

quantoid said:


> Interesting. I'd never seen a Swiss Made Sinn dial before (or maybe I never paid attention). I believe at some point Sinns had "Made in Germany" on the dial, or maybe that's still a thing on some models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "Made in Germany" is still there on certain models, but I've always wondered if the omission on the 356 is a design choice or a matter of it genuinely not meeting the requirements to be considered made in Germany. Likewise, perhaps that particular Japan LE 356 just met the requirements to be considered Swiss made? "T Swiss Made T" for tritium lume, but I wonder why I've never seen "T Made in Germany T".


----------



## Flighty7T34

Today I sadly wave bye-bye to my 356 HourGlass LE as it goes into the vault after one week in the SINN rotation. I have a few 356's now and probably time to thin the herd. My one week impression of the 356 is as follows.... (in no particular order)..

1) Thinnest SINN Chronograph (not 100% sure but clearly so in my Sinn Collection) which provides....
2) Great wrist feel.... not too tall, rounded, catches on nothing, smooth, shall we say classic? Yes we shall.
3) Silent, hard to hear the rotor at all, but with a solid case back you do not see the works... ok, cost of thin...
4) Light weight... compared to many other Sinn Chrono the 356 is a light weight chrono
5) Sanitized... matte or satin finish, no do dads on the stop start plungers, thin sweeping inward lugs
6) Looks great with bracelet or straps of any kind. Nice lug holes to accommodate swapping
7) Accurate within +2 seconds per day after one week, verified by my Timegrapher over 40 hours
8) Homage-like look with the acrylic crystal which distorts the edges of the face a bit... (especially the HourGlass)
9) Perhaps my favorite every-day SINN chronograph....

So there you have it... we wave adios... and put on the Sinn EZM 13 Diver's Chronograph... immediately I am aware of the weight, bulk, height, and over the top Toolish-ness of the 13 vs the 356. But the EZM 13 is trying hard to be my pal... my buddy... ahh but a one way bezel and not a count downer.... sigh.... I'll get used to it... but really guys... such a contrast... between the two... sigh....


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

kritameth said:


> Very cool! Love the no day-date and no running second look. And my bad, had it confused with a different Japan LE 356 with a 7760 (still with a screw-down crown) that I saw a video of a while back. Now that I think about it, that one looked very similar to the regular 356 with only minor differences, like an odd 'Swiss Made' dial. If anyone knows about this I'd love to hear more.
> 
> Picture from u/Soho_riots on Reddit.
> View attachment 15362612


the one in the picture is indeed the "original" 356, limited to 300 pieces and launched solely for the Japan market in 1996. On the back it will say "spezialedition". They were not numbered though.









They pop up on eBay once in a while....


----------



## kritameth

Flighty7T34 said:


> Today I sadly wave bye-bye to my 356 HourGlass LE as it goes into the vault after one week in the SINN rotation. I have a few 356's now and probably time to thin the herd. My one week impression of the 356 is as follows.... (in no particular order)..
> 
> 1) Thinnest SINN Chronograph (not 100% sure but clearly so in my Sinn Collection) which provides....
> 2) Great wrist feel.... not too tall, rounded, catches on nothing, smooth, shall we say classic? Yes we shall.
> 3) Silent, hard to hear the rotor at all, but with a solid case back you do not see the works... ok, cost of thin...
> 4) Light weight... compared to many other Sinn Chrono the 356 is a light weight chrono
> 5) Sanitized... matte or satin finish, no do dads on the stop start plungers, thin sweeping inward lugs
> 6) Looks great with bracelet or straps of any kind. Nice lug holes to accommodate swapping
> 7) Accurate within +2 seconds per day after one week, verified by my Timegrapher over 40 hours
> 8) Homage-like look with the acrylic crystal which distorts the edges of the face a bit... (especially the HourGlass)
> 9) Perhaps my favorite every-day SINN chronograph....
> 
> So there you have it... we wave adios... and put on the Sinn EZM 13 Diver's Chronograph... immediately I am aware of the weight, bulk, height, and over the top Toolish-ness of the 13 vs the 356. But the EZM 13 is trying hard to be my pal... my buddy... ahh but a one way bezel and not a count downer.... sigh.... I'll get used to it... but really guys... such a contrast... between the two... sigh....


Nooo, come back soon! But those are wonderful impressions. I'd like to add some of mine too, this being only the second time mine's been out of the safe and in a long time. It is also the thinnest, at least the thinnest wearing, chrono I've come across. Being on the touch small side, it does lend for a very comfortable wear, and as Flighty7T34 eluded to, in combination with the domed acrylic, there's a real vintage vibe I love. I ordered mine from Classic Watch in Germany (thank you Bernie, for the wonderful buying experience), and had a tough time choosing between a display or solid caseback. Ultimately, with Bernie's help, I went with the solid caseback for the added thinness and tool watch feel. Had to also opt for the German day wheel. Mine has settled to about +7 spd (Edit: now roughly +11 spd, but I'm not bothered enough to send it in for regulation and rationalizing it as part of the vintage vibe), though I did leave a note requiesting one that runs fast and opposed to slow so I chalk that up to attention to detail on the merchant's part, and it more than makes up for it with the best feeling crown I've come across. At least on this particular example, it threads so nice and smooth it genuinely feels better than a Rolex. Four things I wish Sinn had done differently or update in the next iteration: 1) taper the bracelet more, from 20mm to, say, 15mm; 2) update the clasp with more adjustment holes, and possibly on-the-fly adjustment; 3) lume not just the Arabic, but also the outer indices next to it; and 4) use the same lume formulation as on their U-series, I'm ok with it not being the brightest but I'd like for it to last all night.

Obligatory picture of the day.


----------



## kritameth

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> the one in the picture is indeed the "original" 356, limited to 300 pieces and launched solely for the Japan market in 1996. On the back it will say "spezialedition". They were not numbered though.
> View attachment 15363842
> 
> 
> They pop up on eBay once in a while....


Thank you for that! It would make for a very cool addition to a chrono collection, unfortunately the screw-down crown on a hand-winder is a deal breaker for a one and only everyday chrono.


----------



## heffergm

Is the 356 dial matte or glossy? I have a hard time telling depending on the lighting...


----------



## quantoid

heffergm said:


> Is the 356 dial matte or glossy? I have a hard time telling depending on the lighting...


It's matte black that looks like a very dark silver/grey with the sunlight hitting it directly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klockodile

Here's mine, cheers!


----------



## kritameth

klockodile said:


> Here's mine, cheers!
> View attachment 15366273


😍 Alright this thread is getting pretty wild. Sjukt.


----------



## quantoid

klockodile said:


> Here's mine, cheers!
> View attachment 15366273


Wow, that is so sick! I didn't even know they made this version. Give us some more info, klockodile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klockodile

It's a Japan limited model. Only 200 units made.


----------



## kritameth

klockodile said:


> It's a Japan limited model. Only 200 units made.
> View attachment 15366594
> View attachment 15366595
> View attachment 15366596


That's uber cool, and awesome pictures! Love the destro config, the serif typeface Arabic numerals, and the classic SUG case. A tiny detail, but interestingly the running second hand looks as if it's extended past the subdial 😲 Could someone enlighten me as to the significance of the Japanese market for Sinn?


----------



## klockodile

quantoid said:


> Wow, that is so sick! I didn't even know they made this version. Give us some more info, klockodile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kritameth said:


> That's uber cool, and awesome pictures! Love the destro config, the serif typeface Arabic numerals, and the classic SUG case. A tiny detail, but interestingly the running second hand looks as if it's extended past the subdial ? Could someone enlighten me as to the significance of the Japanese market for Sinn?


Yes, never thought about the running seconds before .
I've seen quite a few Japan only models, so I think it's an important market.
I previously owned a destro, no date 556 with green dial also, only for Japan.


----------



## kritameth

Another day with the 356 😈


----------



## quantoid

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm

Hot.


----------



## johnnybegud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jivetkr




----------



## fskywalker

Flighty7T34 said:


> My latest 356, a rather unique one, limited 1/100 from The Hour Glass in Singapore... this one is on a B&R Bands Horween Chromexel antique strap.
> 
> Personally, if you can live with a sanitized chronograph with no external or internal bezel, and you have a small wrist then the SINN 356 is your watch beyond any doubt. An everyday watch that can pass as somewhat of a dress watch with the right bracelet.
> 
> No SINN collection is complete without the 356, 103 and 104 and perhaps some SINN diver that fits your wrist like the new U50... they would be the holy quadrinity of the SINN collection.
> 
> View attachment 15356117


Beautiful dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Good idea to start a thread for the Sinn 356, the watch deserves it.
> The model was launched in 1996 for the Japan market with a production run of 300 pieces.
> As you probably know, Sinn launches many special Japan editions of the 356 still.
> Here's my Sinn 356 Isetan
> View attachment 15361604


The 356 Isetan above had a run of just 50 pieces worldwide:















356.ISETAN | ドイツ製腕時計 Sinn（ジン）公式サイト







sinn-japan.jp













Limited Editions Done Right—8 Killer LEs from Sinn - Worn & Wound


Limited editions can be a risky thing—taking an existing and already well-received watch and revising it significantly enough to justify its existence, but also making sure the changes don’t ruin all that was good with the watch in the first place can be quite the challenge, and we’ve all seen...




wornandwound.com














Mine says hi! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tonigs

356 Laurin & Klement


----------



## johnnyboots

Here's my 356 Sa on a Choice Cuts Ind. Leather strap


----------



## tonigs




----------



## Scout308

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Good idea to start a thread for the Sinn 356, the watch deserves it.
> The model was launched in 1996 for the Japan market with a production run of 300 pieces.
> As you probably know, Sinn launches many special Japan editions of the 356 still.
> Here's my Sinn 356 Isetan
> View attachment 15361604


SWEET.....factory strap?


----------



## Liuserr




----------



## johnnybegud

Paired with Uncle Seiko President bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Liuserr said:


> View attachment 15546080





Scout308 said:


> SWEET.....factory strap?


sorry for the late response, but yes, this is the original strap the Sinn 356 Isetan was sold with


----------



## karlenko123

Hi guys, I’ve purchased a Sinn 356 recently but it doesn’t seem to have screw-down crown, is it normal? Thanks!


----------



## soursenseless

karlenko123 said:


> Hi guys, I've purchased a Sinn 356 recently but it doesn't seem to have screw-down crown, is it normal? Thanks!


Definitely not normal in the current models but they've been making them since, I think, 1996 so it's possible some of the older models didn't have it?


----------



## karlenko123

soursenseless said:


> Definitely not normal in the current models but they've been making them since, I think, 1996 so it's possible some of the older models didn't have it?


Thank you. The watch seem old and tue bracelet is not from the current model. The bracelet look like from the older model though. I've emailed Sinn about this model, hope that they could clear my doubt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soursenseless

karlenko123 said:


> Thank you. The watch seem old and tue bracelet is not from the current model. The bracelet look like from the older model though. I've emailed Sinn about this model, hope that they could clear my doubt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let us know, I'm curious


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Time to blow some air in this thread:








Sunday morning shot of the Sinn 356 Isetan
One of my favorite watches


----------



## fskywalker

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Time to blow some air in this thread:
> View attachment 15793695
> 
> Sunday morning shot of the Sinn 356 Isetan
> One of my favorite watches


Nice!


----------



## Cordgear

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Time to blow some air in this thread:
> View attachment 15793695
> 
> Sunday morning shot of the Sinn 356 Isetan
> One of my favorite watches


Does this wear similar to the 556 in terms of size and feeling in wrist?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Cordgear said:


> Does this wear similar to the 556 in terms of size and feeling in wrist?


I do not own a 556, but I can tell this 356 wit plexi is pretty thick, much thicker than a 556. Also heavier I guess, so probably wears a lot different than a 556... But I assume folks on here have both and can compare the Sinn 356 and 556 much better than I can


----------



## Cordgear

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> I do not own a 556, but I can tell this 356 wit plexi is pretty thick, much thicker than a 556. Also heavier I guess, so probably wears a lot different than a 556... But I assume folks on here have both and can compare the Sinn 356 and 556 much better than I can


Okay, I appreciate that. I'll have to do some more digging before opening a thread. I have a 556, but wouldn't want to go any smaller.

Sweet watch though!


----------



## janiboi

I'm sorry that I sold this recently.
I'm thinking of getting it back at some stage, since the dial is so unique.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

A lot of hands on my 356 UTC


----------



## johnnybegud

Just got mine on the H-Link bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Statius

My (almost 10 year old) 356. The acrylic has taken its abuse nicely. I like the scratches and bumps and dings.


----------



## mujahid7ia

356 Sa UTC... usually I have it on a brown Stowa Old Style (with rivets) leather strap, which I feel complements it perfectly, but going to use various NATOs for the summer.


----------



## Marecki

I used to daily drive a early production 356. Didn't have a bracelet in my set so it so it lived on canvas or cordura military/pilot style straps. I miss it.

Best chronograph in the world under $2k.


----------



## snikerdewdle

Hey guys, thinking of picking up a 356 with a sapphire crystal but solid case back. Does anyone know how the thickness between that model and the sapphire sandwich models compare? I love the look of the watch and hoping it can hold me over for a few years until I pick up an IWC or better yet make me forget about them altogether.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

snikerdewdle said:


> Hey guys, thinking of picking up a 356 with a sapphire crystal but solid case back. Does anyone know how the thickness between that model and the sapphire sandwich models compare? I love the look of the watch and hoping it can hold me over for a few years until I pick up an IWC or better yet make me forget about them altogether.


The 356 with plexi and solid case back is 15.5mm
The 356 with crystal/crystal is 15mm
The 356 with crystal and solid case back is 15.5mm

My 356 UTC has plexy, and although not very scratch resistant, I really like the feel of it (it is lighter and a warmer touch) and the looks (dome is extremer).

What is your reason not going for a crystal case back?


----------



## snikerdewdle

There is a preowned available on watchrecon that is has a solid case back. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

klockodile said:


> Here's mine, cheers!
> View attachment 15366273


I keep coming back to this one and drool


----------



## soursenseless

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> What is your reason not going for a crystal case back?


I like that mine has the solid caseback; it’s a bit thinner and the watch is already thick enough, plus it’s not like the movement is exactly high horology


----------



## Badblood32

After thinking about it for a very, very long time..pulled the trigger today. Not excited about the price increases since the watch first hit my radar (sapphire with solid case back was around $2200...now $2700), but the only chronographs I have been interested in are this and the speedy. Speedy is out of my budget for now and a different type of watch. This is one that I am going to proudly wear and let get beat around. Excited for arrival!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Badblood32 said:


> After thinking about it for a very, very long time..pulled the trigger today. Not excited about the price increases since the watch first hit my radar (sapphire with solid case back was around $2200...now $2700), but the only chronographs I have been interested in are this and the speedy. Speedy is out of my budget for now and a different type of watch. This is one that I am going to proudly wear and let get beat around. Excited for arrival!


Please share pictures of your acquisition once arrvived  
Which 356 did you get in the end?


----------



## Armsraised

The underside of a well-worn old friend...


----------



## Armsraised

the 356 was my first Sinn, over 20 years ago. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Armsraised




----------



## kplam

Here is mine on a Delugs Elastic Loop. I think their "Green" color lends a military vibe to the 356. Followed by a gratuitous lume shot.


----------



## FRS

Marecki said:


> I used to daily drive a early production 356. Didn't have a bracelet in my set so it so it lived on canvas or cordura military/pilot style straps. I miss it.
> 
> Best chronograph in the world under $2k.


Love your choice of avatar...😉👍


----------



## Nitsab

johnnybegud said:


> Paired with Uncle Seiko President bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do you find this bracelet? Does it match the lug curve properly?
I’m thinking of picking one up but it is very hard to find information on. Thanks!


----------



## drw50

Flighty7T34 said:


> My latest 356, a rather unique one, limited 1/100 from The Hour Glass in Singapore... this one is on a B&R Bands Horween Chromexel antique strap.
> 
> Personally, if you can live with a sanitized chronograph with no external or internal bezel, and you have a small wrist then the SINN 356 is your watch beyond any doubt. An everyday watch that can pass as somewhat of a dress watch with the right bracelet.
> 
> No SINN collection is complete without the 356, 103 and 104 and perhaps some SINN diver that fits your wrist like the new U50... they would be the holy quadrinity of the SINN collection.
> 
> View attachment 15356117
> 
> 
> 
> Flighty7T34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest 356, a rather unique one, limited 1/100 from The Hour Glass in Singapore... this one is on a B&R Bands Horween Chromexel antique strap.
> 
> Personally, if you can live with a sanitized chronograph with no external or internal bezel, and you have a small wrist then the SINN 356 is your watch beyond any doubt. An everyday watch that can pass as somewhat of a dress watch with the right bracelet.
> 
> No SINN collection is complete without the 356, 103 and 104 and perhaps some SINN diver that fits your wrist like the new U50... they would be the holy quadrinity of the SINN collection.
> 
> View attachment 15356117
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a beauty, didnt know they had a green one
Click to expand...


----------



## drw50




----------



## drw50

kplam said:


> Here is mine on a Delugs Elastic Loop. I think their "Green" color lends a military vibe to the 356. Followed by a gratuitous lume shot.
> 
> View attachment 16397302
> 
> View attachment 16397301


It's a little strap monster, great lume shot


----------



## msig81

Anyone own both 356 and 556? I’m on the fence. I don’t use a chrono really, but I love the acrylic look and day/date, and syringe hands.


----------



## Nitsab

msig81 said:


> Anyone own both 356 and 556? I’m on the fence. I don’t use a chrono really, but I love the acrylic look and day/date, and syringe hands.


Yes (although have the sapphire). What do you want to know?


----------



## klockodile

The smallest and a rather chubby design. But I love it! Normally small chronograph equals bad legibility, but not in the Sinn case. Super nice model row.
Here is mine.















Cheers!


----------



## FRS

Thats a very classy - yet highly functional - chrono !


----------



## Nitsab

This thread needs some love.


----------



## Nitsab

Leather or canvas?


----------



## mutnat

Nitsab said:


> Leather or canvas?


@Nitsab both look good, but I'm more drawn your canvas pic personally.


----------



## Nitsab

Blue sailcloth… too far?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Nitsab said:


> Blue sailcloth… too far?
> View attachment 16709219


Looks very good if you ask me.
The 356 is very versatile regarding straps


----------



## hmf_001

356 Sa III on a dark green ostrich


----------



## CMuf

Sinn sure makes good looking watchs


----------



## 1234tuba

Thought you guys might like seeing another T Swiss dial 356 in the wild. Tritium is aging nicely, not wild but definitely noticeably different color compared to a modern 356 I recently parted with. Happy new year Watchuseek community!


----------

